# Number 11



## bieniek (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## tk59 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sweet. What is it and did it come with a pin?


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 29, 2012)

:crazy: That is truly a work of art, we need details as I do not recognize the kanji.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 29, 2012)

Shiny metal, must attack some fish. You got to fill us in with the details.


----------



## schanop (Mar 29, 2012)

That's a perdy hayate.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 29, 2012)

That is incredible.Look at how the part of the ura they finished on the stones is mirror polished. :notworthy:


----------



## bieniek (Mar 29, 2012)

Suisin Hayate Sakimaru Takobiki 33cm


----------



## tk59 (Mar 29, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> ...Look at how the part of the ura they finished on the stones is mirror polished...


Speaking of which, it's both tiny AND even around the entire blade.


----------



## Sarge (Mar 29, 2012)

Great looking knife


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 29, 2012)

Now the task is to find fish worthy of being sliced by it.

Beautiful knife.


----------



## Iceman91 (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## mhlee (Mar 29, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> :crazy: That is truly a work of art, we need details as I do not recognize the kanji.



It looks like the steel is Blue #2.


----------



## bieniek (Mar 29, 2012)

overally blade is really straight. The polishing job amazing and the thickness and weight and size of handle are very good.

Not as straight as though
http://korin.com/Ao-ko-Suminagashi-Kensaki-Yanagi?sc=20&category=52059

Minor flaws on the back side, but blade finished very nicely.

I lost the pin, will do another myself.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 29, 2012)

That's a true beauty right there. Congrats!


----------



## bieniek (Mar 29, 2012)

There will be no problem. After Easter will be getting whole tuna. 

Its not my style to get things I dont use regularly and intensively.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 29, 2012)

That is one fish worthy blade!


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 29, 2012)

I love breaking down tuna!!! I go offshore tuna fishing in the summer/fall and I am the guy that gets to cut up all of the tuna. I got a new Deba and we caught 7 YFT that day and a few Mahi! I was in my glory using that Deba!!!

That blade is just awesome!! I really like the contrast of the mirror to the bevel. Very clean!


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 29, 2012)

Dang, I wish I had the skill to use a knife like that! Happy slicing!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 29, 2012)

Pretty spectacular.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 29, 2012)

As keanu reeves once said, whoa.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 29, 2012)

Man those folks at Suisin are badasses.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 30, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> As keanu reeves said many times, whoa.




Hey, I fixed that for ya.


----------



## Seth (Mar 30, 2012)

Let's see....does one actually use a knife like that? I have 35 or so of those so I just want to know...


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 30, 2012)

There is no knife I wouldn't use.


----------



## eto (Mar 30, 2012)

Hows the out of the box sharpness on that guy.


----------



## bieniek (Mar 31, 2012)

Seth said:


> Let's see....does one actually use a knife like that? I have 35 or so of those so I just want to know...



I think the biggest letdown you could possibly do to certain knife producer or a knife itself is not to use it hard. 

Saying that, I mean I ordered Shigefusa to push it, use it everyday as my first knife[beater? I wont beat it, but I aint buy it to look at it, and I dont think they produced it to be hung on the wall.] and dont care about patina, the blade will be black. I know that, I tested it already


----------



## bieniek (Mar 31, 2012)

eto it is sharp, it would definitely go past carters "three fingering test", but the edge is "grainy", definitely not as smooth as I could get it with my present jnat setup. 

Cuts fish, but the cut is not as smoth and shiny when You cut it with very polished sharp edge.


----------



## Seth (Mar 31, 2012)

Theory, I was part serious about the using question. I had no intention of being a collector. I have two Suisin Doi's, 300 and 270, number 00, and 65, (though 11 is a good number too) but I hesitate to use the 270 very often because I know I cannot quite duplicate the kasumi finish when it is time to do serious sharpening. I think I need to overcome this because the 270 is the most perfect knife I have ever used and yet it sits on the wall most of the time. The mentality is interesting but your comment and bieniek's comment are helpful -- it's time to use these knives.
s.


----------



## bieniek (Mar 31, 2012)

You will propably never sell it, then make good use of it! Otherwise youre wasting good blade. 
I would never believe that Doi or any other master bladesmith forges his blades for it not to be used.

If it comes to kasumi, you can do it, it just takes patience and time. 

I treat it as a way to get to know and appreciate my blades better.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 31, 2012)

Seth said:


> Theory, I was part serious about the using question. I had no intention of being a collector. I have two Suisin Doi's, 300 and 270, number 00, and 65, (though 11 is a good number too) but I hesitate to use the 270 very often because I know I cannot quite duplicate the kasumi finish when it is time to do serious sharpening. I think I need to overcome this because the 270 is the most perfect knife I have ever used and yet it sits on the wall most of the time. The mentality is interesting but your comment and bieniek's comment are helpful -- it's time to use these knives.
> s.



I understand your hesitation completely. I know it would take a while before I could duplicate such a finish after using one. but I think that in and of itself would force me to be a better sharpener. Much like how I seem to be better at finishing other people's knives than my own. The extra care and precision I take with other people's things is extraordinary.

If you go in with that utmost respectful mindset, you'll be fine.


----------



## eshua (Mar 31, 2012)

The oldest sushi chef at my restaurant retired a few weeks ago. 

He would buy new Suisin Hayate 270's every few years when his wife didn't complain too much. 

I now have his old ones ground down to 240, and another all the way to 210. Lucky for me I only paid old Kazu 50$ each.

I'm still learning about sharpening...but once the money is taken out of the equation...I just have a well made, straight, flat blade...and I guess its better to learn on that.. then one with flaws that make sharpening confusing to a new guy like me.


----------



## Mike Davis (Apr 1, 2012)

That sure is one beautiful blade. I want one so bad, i just feel i would not do one justice, as i would not use it to break down whole fish  Filet's, yes, Probably sushi. But i will someday own one...and hopefully it is half that nice!


----------



## bieniek (Apr 1, 2012)

just get the 300 mm option. 

I was cutting fillets with one[number 27 or so] and it easily will do the job of 300 yanagi, but it is 3x as expensive as workhorse.

It seems like its similar knife just smaller, but its no truth. It feels completely different, blade is way lighter and just feels right to do jobs like slicing down fillets.


----------



## Pachowder (Apr 2, 2012)

I would find a way to slice off my arm with that thing! If I were a fish, that is what I would want to b cut up with


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a 300 Suisin Shiro-Hayate that made short work of a homemade pastrami this past weekend.:biggrin:


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine has #03 on it, is the numbering system the order he makes the knives or something eles?


----------



## Seth (Apr 2, 2012)

Somewhat OT but it could be interesting to compile a list of Doi birthday knives from a couple years ago. There were 20 of them, 10 western handle, 10 wa, 10 blue, 10 white....


----------



## cookinstuff (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey, that would look nice beside my 330 Doi Hayate Yanagiba, it's #16. The blades on these knives are immaculate, my back stamp isn't as clean as yours though. Glad to see another happy Doi owner.


----------



## bieniek (Apr 8, 2012)

You wanna show some photos? 

I mentioned before I lost the pin, so I made one instead.












Guess thats my kodawari. Details arent unimportant things


----------

